# American Wine Society Pittsburgh Wine Experience. March 31st.



## askins3097 (Mar 1, 2019)

http://www.awspghwineconference.org/2019Conf_flyer_1.28.2019.pdf

Are any forum members going? I have never attended one of these events, but I think I am going to go to this one. I’m still debating on entering a wine or two in the competition.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm a member of a Virginia chapter of AWS and saw this in a news letter. Thought about it but There is a local DC event in early April I'll be going to. I'm kind of regretting not going to CFP's Wine Share though.


----------



## almargita (Mar 5, 2019)

askins3097 said:


> http://www.awspghwineconference.org/2019Conf_flyer_1.28.2019.pdf
> 
> Are any forum members going? I have never attended one of these events, but I think I am going to go to this one. I’m still debating on entering a wine or two in the competition.


----------



## almargita (Mar 5, 2019)

I have gone for the last several years, very informative. Various seminars during the day, lots of wine tasting & sampling, includes lunch also. Plan on spending the entire day. I always enter a couple bottles of my better wines to get others views on them. This year they are also having a label making contest.
Al


----------

